# My First CRS berried, I have questions!!



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Finally one of my CRS berried about 4 days ago. [smilie=d: :whoo:

a.) I'm wondering how long will she hold the eggs before molting. 

b.) Should I minimize any re-scaping or intensive maintenance work (besides water changes of course). 

c.) any changes in feeding quantities and schedule?

All advice and help are greatly appreciated. :-D


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

Yes indeed I would recommend skipping and intensive work in the tank for about 20 more days or so and you should have young. Puttering around too much in the tank could stress her out and perhaps cause problems.

Do all else as you have been as it sounds like things are going well. Congrats!

Cheers, Bill


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Ah thanks very much. Anything special required for feeding the little guys, when and If they're born..


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

the deitritus and small matter on the leaves should feed em just fine.

crush some flake if you want, my cherries small and large wander around scavenging flake, algae and everything else.


----------

